# The Classic Horror Movie Appreciation Thread (Remakes Frowned Upon!)



## jsl2h90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Every horror fan knows the early 70's to late 80's was the golden age of cinema horror. Movies like Halloween, The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, The Last House on the Left, Black Christmas, The Exorcist, Friday the 13th, and The Thing defined the face of horror during this period and forever altered what we as fans expect in a horror movie. 

Sadly, the making of memorable and frightening horror films are much less frequent these days. It seems the state of horror today is an endless stream of (mostly terrible) remakes of the classics. As a horror movie collector I'm always keeping an eye out for the next great gem. Every kind of media and time period of horror discussion is welcome here and I realize that terms like "best" and "greatest" are subjective; but know that my main aim is to find those truly original and classic horror films that really enrich the genre. Remakes as stated, are frowned upon but as usual, there are always exceptions. As an example of my taste I'll include some of my favorites other than those mentioned earlier:

From Beyond
Fright Night
Re-Animator
Demons
Poltergeist (I and II)
Friday the 13th (Parts 1-6)
Martyrs
High Tension
Halloween (1-4)
The Ugly
The Evil Dead (I and II)
I Spit on Your Grave
Maniac Cop
Scanners
The Fly
American Psycho
Hellraiser
The Audition
Suspiria
Scream (1-4)
Creepshow
Phantasm (I and II)
Night/Dawn/Day of the Dead
Psycho
Dead Alive

On a side note I have to say that years of watching and collecting horror movies have yielded quite a few duds, some of which it would be criminal not to mention, as they are so bad that you can't seem to look away. This is another joy of being a horror fan, "bad" horror movies are sometimes some of the most fun to watch. For example:

Troll 2
Rumpelstiltskin
Devon's Ghost: Legend of the Bloody Boy (featuring 2 original power rangers... )
Leprechaun 4: In Space

You get the idea. I'd love to hear of some more of these horror movie blunders just for laughs. Lastly, I want to mention that I'm not a big exploitation fan unless it actually creates elevation in the movie (ie Martyrs), so if you're into stuff like "A Serbian Film" this probably isnt the place for that. Cheers!


----------



## Blake1970 (Feb 24, 2012)

Cool thread! I love horror movies. I just recently watched Alien and it still gave me chills.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Feb 24, 2012)

I love the movie 'the devil rides out' with Christopher lee and Charles Gray. I think its one of the best British horrors and is all the better having dated.

I would also recommend another brit classic called 'Night Of The Demon', but stay away if you dont like black and white. Also the Italian movie 'The House Of Laughing Windows' is superb and has one of the most perverse endings.

Having lived in England most of my life I was denied the awesomness of 'tombs Of the blind dead' which has graced many doom eps. It has a fantastic soundtrack. Saw it when I came to Japan.

I couldn't recommend these films more highly. Enjoy.


----------



## mcleanab (Feb 24, 2012)

John Carpenter's THE PRINCE OF DARKNESS.

Prince of Darkness - YouTube

Scared the crap out of me when I was 16. Had nightmares for years. Even if I watch it now I get creeped out.

One of my theatre teachers Joanna Merlin is in it as a freaky homeless woman...


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 24, 2012)

Great thread!! I LOVE Classic horror!!! 
Though I would say there have been THREE Golden Ages of Classic Horror:

1st Age
German Expressionist/Universal Era: 
Likes of The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari, Vampyr, Der Golem or Nosferatu and then all the classic Universal pics with Karloff, Lugosi, Chaney & Chaney Jnr (Wolfman/The Mummy, Frankenstein, The Raven, Black Cat) they all set the standard for everythign after them

2nd Age
Late 50/Early 60's - Hammer/Corman/Early Italian horror
Horror in glorious Technicolor! List is too long and very distinguished but to sum it up in two names..... Mr Lee & Mr Cushing

3rd Age
Late 70's/Early 80's
All the films you mentioned already. Omen, Rosemary baby, Texas Chainsaw... 

Few on your list are like very late 90's films like the Audition but such a good film who cares! Late 90's early naughties Japanese Horror was top of its game.... before all the bl00dy american remakes....


----------



## Randy (Feb 24, 2012)

As a lover of horror movies, it's hard for me to even start to make any recommendations. 

Cinemassacre in general, but especially Monster Madness and ESPECIALLY 2009 has some essentials:

2009 Monster Madness Three | Cinemassacre Productions


----------



## ibanezcollector (Feb 24, 2012)

Trilogy Of Terror

Basket Case

April Fools Day 

man I love old horror movies.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 24, 2012)

The Thing is probably my favourite. Brilliant film.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Feb 24, 2012)

@ibanezcollector
I've heard of April Fools day. Amazon here I come!
As for Basket Case, what a ridiculous movie, gotta love Frank Hennenlotter. Ever seen Brain Damage, also done by him?



mcleanab said:


> John Carpenter's THE PRINCE OF DARKNESS.


I JUST downloaded that 2 days ago on a recommendation. I'm gonna watch it tonight. John Carpenter + Donald Pleasance is never a bad combo.


Louis Cypher said:


> Great thread!! I LOVE Classic horror!!!
> Though I would say there have been THREE Golden Ages of Classic Horror:


Thank you! I'm very new to the pre-60's horror but I'm working on it and I appreciate any recommendations. As for my inclusion of some late 90's stuff, I do like a few newer horror movies. Glad you like Japanese horror too. I'm not into much of it but I really like The Audition, I thought it was much more deserving of praise than its counterparts Ringu and the Grudge.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 24, 2012)

jsl2h90 said:


> Thank you! I'm very new to the pre-60's horror but I'm working on it and I appreciate any recommendations. As for my inclusion of some late 90's stuff, I do like a few newer horror movies. Glad you like Japanese horror too. I'm not into much of it but I really like The Audition, I thought it was much more deserving of praise than its counterparts Ringu and the Grudge.



The old stuff is so good too much to recommend really but if you are new to it all then that is a bit easier, if talking 50's/60's then Hammer Dracula is a must as is the first two Frankenstein films, Plague of Zombies, Devil Rides out, Roger Corman & Vincent Price's Edgar Alan Poe films are fantastic, Pit & the Pendulum especially. Blood on Satan's claw.... Witchfinder General is great. Curse of the Werewolf is only Oliver Reeds second film very worth a watch

Older than that, Karloff as Frankenstein in the original, Bride of... & Son of... The Raven & The Black cat, I love the Wolfman its not as widely loved as Frankenstein but its def a favourite of mine. Dr Caligari is amazing silent film! incredible and very art deco in set design and that. There the basics but there are so many, ohh White Zombie is a good one too (where Rob got the band name from!!)


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 24, 2012)

It isn't exactly a classic, but since some of the movies you posted are more modern, I'll bring up May. 


One of the best movies I've ever seen, and also one of the most twisted. 



Also, talking classics:

Bad Taste
Zombi (Fulci)
Tenebre
Chopping Mall
Maniac
Hell High
American Gothic
The Beyond
City of the Living Dead
Creepshow
Videodrone
Scanners
Sleepaway Camp



Too many good ones to name.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 24, 2012)

The Fog
Evil Dead


----------



## Explorer (Feb 24, 2012)

Let's see... what hasn't been mentioned which I love?

Ravenous
Hostel I & II
Cloverfield

Lastly, what I *really* love...



jsl2h90 said:


> Every horror fan knows the mid 70's to late 80's was the golden age of cinema horror. Movies like Halloween, The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, The Last House on the Left, Black Christmas, The Exorcist, Friday the 13th, and The Thing defined the face of horror during this period and forever altered what we as fans expect in a horror movie.



...is that, in spite of your title line, two of the movies you listed in your first paragraph are remakes, as well as at least one in your later list. *laugh*


----------



## jsl2h90 (Feb 24, 2012)

^As far as I know, the only remake in the first paragraph is The Thing. And of course technically speaking, Evil Dead II is a remake, then you've got The Fly. But I also stated there are always exceptions. To clarify, I'm talking about the remake craze that's currently going on in the genre since the 2000's, you've got Friday the 13th/Halloween/TCM/Dawn of the Dead/Fright Night etc. being redone and they're all for the most part unworthy of the originals. Thank god they haven't touched The Shining or the Exorcist yet. /knocks on wood



JWGriebel said:


> It isn't exactly a classic, but since some of the movies you posted are more modern, I'll bring up May.
> 
> 
> One of the best movies I've ever seen, and also one of the most twisted.
> ...


These are the ones I haven't seen that you mentioned. I really couldn't get into Zombie because of the dragging pace and the zombie vs. shark thing. I guess I'm a Romero guy. Tenebre is Argento related if I'm not mistaken so I have to take the time to see that one, along with Phenomena... I'm not sure if you've seen that one. May seems interesting, I've never been impressed by horror movies with female leads except for 3 french movies: Inside, Martyrs, and High Tension. All 3 are just visceral, over the top and have great acting and story along with your standard fare of gore and scares.

Speaking of female leads, a lot people give so much credit to the movie Ginger Snaps and I don't get the hype. The first 45 minutes of the movie is about a girl getting her first period lol.


----------



## Randy (Feb 24, 2012)

Speaking of which:

CineMassacre: Top 10 Horror Remakes | Free Video Clips | SPIKE


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 25, 2012)

jsl2h90 said:


> ^As far as I know, the only remake in the first paragraph is The Thing. And of course technically speaking, Evil Dead II is a remake, then you've got The Fly. But I also stated there are always exceptions. To clarify, I'm talking about the remake craze that's currently going on in the genre since the 2000's, you've got Friday the 13th/Halloween/TCM/Dawn of the Dead/Fright Night etc. being redone and they're all for the most part unworthy of the originals. Thank god they haven't touched The Shining or the Exorcist yet. /knocks on wood
> 
> 
> These are the ones I haven't seen that you mentioned. I really couldn't get into Zombie because of the dragging pace and the zombie vs. shark thing. I guess I'm a Romero guy. Tenebre is Argento related if I'm not mistaken so I have to take the time to see that one, along with Phenomena... I'm not sure if you've seen that one. May seems interesting, I've never been impressed by horror movies with female leads except for 3 french movies: Inside, Martyrs, and High Tension. All 3 are just visceral, over the top and have great acting and story along with your standard fare of gore and scares.
> ...



Yes, Tenebre is an Argento film. I haven't seen Phenomena yet (even though I've had a strange thing for seeing Jennifer Connelly films ever since I saw the Labyrinth) but I've always wanted to check it out. 

May is amazing. It's just... I love Angela Bettis, and that movie made me want to marry her 

It's twisted and weird and just everything I love in a horror film.

EDIT: Oh, and as for Ginger Snaps; I love it. The reason they spent so much time on her "period" isn't because she was having her period; it was because she was changing after the bite, little by little, starting with sexual urges and whatnot. I love it because it has the creepy coming of age thing going on.




Randy said:


> Speaking of which:
> 
> CineMassacre: Top 10 Horror Remakes | Free Video Clips | SPIKE



One that they didn't mention that I actually enjoyed (I normally steer clear of remakes, but how can you not see a movie with Monica Keena in it?) was the remake of Night of the Demons. 

Loved first to Night of the Demon films, and the remake actually captured what made those movies so much fun to watch.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Feb 27, 2012)

I just watched Prince of Darkness the other day, and I have to say I was pretty impressed. I also picked up Let the Right One In, and that one is a new favorite for me. 

I forgot to include in my OP one of my all time favorites, Santa Sangre. Such a breath of fresh air to see surrealism mixed with horror. Jodorowsky is the man.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice one. I love Jodorowsky's movies. The Holy Mountain is a mind blower. Nice to see the love for Prince Of Darkness as well. A real gem.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Feb 28, 2012)

If you like asian horror check out The Seventh Curse. Has Chow Yu Fat in it and is the product of a writer with ADD. 
The trailer is on youtube. As a plus it also features one of the hottest asian women I've ever seen... In a wet tshirt..... And then naked.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Feb 28, 2012)

^Will do. I dont know if these are necessarily horror, but i bought them during one of my horror movie buying sprees: Oldboy and Ichi the Killer. The former is the superior flick by far and a real head fuck. Ichi is just weird all around but good J-horror and done by the same guy that made The Audition.

I bought The Holy Mountain on blu-ray about a month ago and still haven't watched it for some reason. I absolutely loved El Topo and Santa Sangre though. But now i've gotten totally off the subject of horror hehe...

I neglected to mention i'm big into buying all of my movies on blu-ray if possible, and proud to say i'm one of the 3000 owners of original Fright Night on Blu-ray and the transfer is pristine for the most part and far superior to the DVD. I'd say it was worth the $100 i spent on it.... Unless it gets a non-exclusive blu release from a major studio and ends up at walmart for $10. Then i'll just feel stupid lol


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 28, 2012)

I love the Evil Dead series, anything with zombies, and just about everything John Carpenter has made. The cheesy movies are always great, too, especially if the special effects are complete shit.

I just remembered...I still need to watch the original Black Christmas.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 28, 2012)

jsl2h90 said:


> Thank god they haven't touched The Shining or the Exorcist yet. /knocks on wood


 
Sorry, I also wish there wasn't lol.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Feb 28, 2012)

@TRENCHLORD
I spoke too soon 



ittoa666 said:


> I love the Evil Dead series, anything with zombies, and just about everything John Carpenter has made. The cheesy movies are always great, too, especially if the special effects are complete shit.
> 
> I just remembered...I still need to watch the original Black Christmas.


Black Christmas is amazing, although I wish there was a bit more backstory on the killer but that's just me. Carpenter is the man, I think FX wise The Thing STILL sets the bar for what a horror movie should look like.

Speaking of cheese, anyone a fan of Cabin Fever? I love that one, it starts of relatively serious and then just takes a nose dive of hilarity once you hit the end. Oh, and did I mention...

PANCAKES..... PANCAKES..... PAAAANCAKES!


----------



## The Grief Hole (Feb 28, 2012)

The Shining remake was something King had wanted todo for a long time. Whilst I like the kubrick version it contains very few of the nightmarish moments of the book.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Feb 28, 2012)

I hear the book is scary, and I believe it based on my experience with King's other work. "It" is probably the scariest thing i've read. I'm reading H.P. Lovecrafts "Tales" compilation at the moment and his stories are pretty frightening too.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 1, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> I love the Evil Dead series, anything with zombies, and just about everything John Carpenter has made. The cheesy movies are always great, too, especially if the special effects are complete shit.
> 
> I just remembered...I still need to watch the original Black Christmas.



If you like cheesy and zombies, check out _The Dead Next Door_. Beyond entertaining. Everyone is named after a horror writer or director (Romero, King), etc.).


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 1, 2012)

maybe not horror but House I and II rocked.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 2, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> maybe not horror but House I and II rocked.



Such great movies


----------



## jsl2h90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone into the Maniac Cop flicks? I don't think any horror aficionado can speak ill of Bruce Campbell.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Mar 7, 2012)

jsl2h90 said:


> Anyone into the Maniac Cop flicks? I don't think any horror aficionado can speak ill of Bruce Campbell.



I agree. I even liked My Name Is Bruce. The man with the screaming brain not so much but its still Bruce.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 7, 2012)

Bruce Campbell, he`s the greatest actor of our generation.


check out "My name is Bruce"
My Name Is Bruce (2007) - IMDb


----------



## decypher (Mar 7, 2012)

Besides the usual classics like Evil Dead, The Thing etc. I always liked the Italian gore trash like Cannibal Holocaust, Antropophagus, Absurd, Fulci's The Beyond, Cannibal Ferox, The House by the Cemetary and so on.

Beyond the Darkness aka Buio Omega stands out there in terms of absolutely terrible actors, a pretty sick plot and some inventive gory scenes... - and it includes a soundtrack by GOBLIN!


----------



## Randy (Mar 7, 2012)

Bruce Campbell 

Since I'm a James Rolfe fanboy, here's his campy little tribute to the comedic/zombie genre. The practical SFX and editing it fun:

The Deader The Better | Cinemassacre Productions


----------



## jsl2h90 (Mar 8, 2012)

decypher said:


> Besides the usual classics like Evil Dead, The Thing etc. I always liked the Italian gore trash like Cannibal Holocaust, Antropophagus, Absurd, Fulci's The Beyond, Cannibal Ferox, The House by the Cemetary and so on.
> 
> Beyond the Darkness aka Buio Omega stands out there in terms of absolutely terrible actors, a pretty sick plot and some inventive gory scenes... - and it includes a soundtrack by GOBLIN!


Goblin always come through! I love what they did with Suspiria. 

I'm currently downloading Let Me In in the hopes that it will match it's Swedish counterpart. /fingers crossed...


----------



## The Grief Hole (Mar 8, 2012)

The Italian stuff is great. I saw cannibal holocaust for the first time last year and thought it a genuinely good movie. Europe has a good heritage for horror. Another great spanish flick is La Dia De La Bestia. It was mid 90 and bloody good fun.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 8, 2012)

Far from a grade A (or even B) movie, but some of you old Whitesnake fans/perverts might remember Tawny Kitan getting naked (if only for a moment) in the ouja board centered Witchboard.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 8, 2012)

jsl2h90 said:


> I'm currently downloading Let Me In in the hopes that it will match it's Swedish counterpart. /fingers crossed...



I believe it did, although in a different way. 


Chloe Moretz made that movie. She's beyond talented, and I loved it.






And for Bruce Campbell, Buba Ho-Tep was actually one of my favorite roles of his. He was fucking awesome in that movie.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Mar 9, 2012)

If I can tear myself away from Mass Effect 3, I'll be watching Dario Argento's Inferno tonight. It's been almost a year since I saw Suspiria and I knew it was a trilogy but I guess I've been too lazy to track down the sequels until now.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Mar 9, 2012)

The Shining, A Clockwork Orange, Last House on the Left (1972), and The Last House On Dead End Street will forever be my favorite classic horrow films!


----------



## jsl2h90 (Mar 10, 2012)

Dunno if I would call A Clockwork Orange horror, but it is a favorite of mine. Although Malcolm McDowell did play Dr. Loomis in the (abysmal) Rob Zombie Halloween remakes. He did a pretty good job though.


----------



## zappatton2 (Mar 10, 2012)

Watched a movie called Death Spa last night, was surprised at how good it was, considering it was a movie from the 80's that I had never heard of. I thought I had seen ever 80's horror around, love finding new (old) ones. As for movies I've really enjoyed that I don't think were covered in this thread, some great ones are:
Attack the Block
The Caller (really creepy)
Chillerama (hilarious!)
Cold Prey trilogy (German films, all amazing)
End of the Line
Family (I think it's a Masters of Horror, it has George Wendt)
House on Sorority Row (1983)
Lucky (with The Hanks Jr.)
Splinter (great, GREAT creature flick)
Sweatshop (brutal)
Teeth (cross your legs)
Trick R Treat
Yellow Brick Road (a bit drawn out, but quite unnerving)


----------



## jsl2h90 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm not a big Teeth fan but i'll be damned if it doesn't creep me out lol
I love Trick R Treat to death, I was so surprised to see a newer movie that nails the Halloween atmosphere while pulling off creepshow-esque story telling

I'll have to check out the rest on your list, sounds promising!


----------



## jsl2h90 (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy said:


> Speaking of which:
> 
> CineMassacre: Top 10 Horror Remakes | Free Video Clips | SPIKE


So I'm watching the Curse of Frankenstein and I've gotta say I'm almost upset that I had no idea about Hammer films before this. I tried Witchfinder General last night as my introduction to Peter Vincent and it was really good too, although I fell asleep in the middle due to having to wake up at 515 the next morning.

Double-post cause the thread needs more love...


----------



## broj15 (Mar 13, 2012)

My favorite horror movie of all time has to be the original Halloween. The fact that Carpenter was able to basically create the template for the Slasher genre on such a small budget and make a block buster film with such a huge following is astounding to me. 
Although it is a remake (however the original has been seen by very few people as it was only aired twice on tv and getting a copy is next to impossible) The Woman in Black was an amazing classic style horror movie. I like how it was able to create fear, suspense, and a dman creepy atmosphere without using ridiculous amounts of blood (something that i feel most modern horror films use as a crutch to carry a shitty plot). I'm hoping that the success this movie recieved will lead to revival of sorts and we will see more movies in that same vien. 
I'm also wating patiently for Marilyn Manson's Phantasmagoria: The Visions of Lewis Carroll to finally be released. I've been hearing that they hired a magician/ illusionist to handle all the special effects, as opposed to going with cgi and what not.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Mar 22, 2012)

Watched Horror of Dracula and Deadgirl over the past few days and both rocked. I have season 1 of Tales from the Crypt in the mix too. Gotta keep it campy.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Sep 5, 2012)

Come on guys I know there are some horror movie buffs out there.
Since my last post I've watched a few things:
The Surgeon - crap
The Faculty - why the hell do I like this movie so much?
Monster Squad - amazing, why did it take me so long to see this
The Lost Boys - always thought this movie would suck, I really liked it and am now awaiting "Near Dark" in the mail since I'm on a vamp binge
The Mummy - good 'ol Hammer
Witchfinder General - Peter Vincent badassery as always
The Stepfather - Terry O'Quinn killed it in this performance. Tasteful use of gore
NOES 5 - horrible
NOES 6 - worse
NOES: New Nightmare - Amazing. What the hell happened to the last two?
The Cabin in the Woods - Homage to Evil Dead and many others, thought it was quite original for a movie in this day and age
Gingerdead man 3 - oh my. Good for laughs only.
The Graveyard Shift - Andrew Divoff not being Wishmaster? I love Divoff, loved the movie and the asshole boss that plays the dad in Monster squad
The Entity - simply one of the best horror movies ever made
The Asphyx - Loved it. Thoughtful horror, and scary at times.
....more to come! I watch on average 1 a day if I can.


----------



## flexkill (Sep 5, 2012)

Devils rejects? Is this considered horror? I love that movie.

Phantasm scared the holy loving shit out of me as a kid. For some reason when that old creepy bastard lift that coffin all by himself that stuck in my brain and just flipped my lid haha. My older brother used to love to get these movies and make me watch them and I'd be freaking out all damn night  Good times though. Phantasm and for some reason the original American werewolf In London scared the shit out of me to when I was a young kid. Now I find it hilarious, but still a great flick.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Sep 5, 2012)

You know ive never liked devils rejects or any of the rob zombie movies except house of 1000 corpses. Its a blatant texas chainsaw massacre rip-off at times, but i think it manages to be original. I love that coffin scene in phantasm too! Gotta love the tall man.

"BOOOOOOOOOY!"


----------



## zappatton2 (Sep 6, 2012)

Watched Lovely Molly last weekend, it was pretty creepy and a bit of a mind-f*@k in that "is it real, is it not" sorta way.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 6, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> The Thing is probably my favourite. Brilliant film.



I agree. That movie STILL creeps me the fuck out.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 7, 2012)

The Human Centipede. The sheer suspense makes me tremble. No I am not joking.


----------



## Papaoneil (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm personally a big fan of the older horror movies, Dracula, The Mummy, etc, something about the way they are made make me love them even more


----------



## jsl2h90 (Sep 10, 2012)

CannibalKiller said:


> The Human Centipede. The sheer suspense makes me tremble. No I am not joking.


I think the concept is original but the movie itself isnt scary to me whatsoever. I actually cried laughing during the scene where the cop has the doctor cornered at the pool and the doctor shoots the cop twice with a pistol that sounds like a very high powered nerf gun. 

Hammer stuff is great, some of the guys in this thread from the first page turned me on to thqt, as well as British horror in general. I just watched the Asphyx a few weeks ago, thought it was great.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 10, 2012)

jsl2h90 said:


> I think the concept is original but the movie itself isnt scary to me whatsoever. I actually cried laughing during the scene where the cop has the doctor cornered at the pool and the doctor shoots the cop twice with a pistol that sounds like a very high powered nerf gun.



I thought the scary part was the build-up to the Centipede, the ending was ok but the suspense was brilliant.


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2012)

For fans of horrible schlock, Troma is obviously a must.

One that comes to mind is _Blood Sucking Freaks_. Very Hammer-era look but the schlock factor is dialed up to 11. Just a bad, bad, bad movie about a guy and his midget henchman who kidnap women and dismember them on stage infront of audiences of people, under the guise of it being just being special effects and props. 

One thing that stands out is how much violence and female nudity is in the movie. I actually always hated that movie but in hindsight, the way they use violence and nudity SO MUCH that you don't even give a shit by the end is kind of a novelty.


----------



## MFB (Sep 10, 2012)

If you want another good Troma film - check out "Horror of the Humongous Hungan." Truly a classic.


----------



## Randy (Sep 11, 2012)

Speaking of Troma, they have 150+ of their full movies up on their YT channel:

TROMA ENTERTAINMENT - YouTube


----------



## jsl2h90 (Sep 12, 2012)

The troma films I've seen so far are Tromeo and Juliet, All 4 Toxies, and Class of Nuke 'Em High. I have my eye on Surf Nazis and Terror Firmer. I loved the first Toxic Avenger and the other two I mentioned but dear god, TA 2-4 are unwatchable.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 14, 2012)

Can't go wrong with the Guinea Pig films.


Charlie Sheen mistook this for a snuff film and reported it to the police


----------



## jsl2h90 (Nov 1, 2012)

Any of you guys Scream Factory fans? They've been putting out a non-stop flow of old never before released in hd stuff. I've picked up The Funhouse, Terror Train, and Halloween 3 on blu ray thanks to them. They're releasing They Live, Prison, TerrorVision, The Video Dead, Deadly Blessings, From Beyond, The Incredible Melting Man, and a bunch of others in the near future. They announce a new movie they'll be bringing to dvd or blu ray every Friday on fb.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 1, 2012)

jsl2h90 said:


> Any of you guys Scream Factory fans? They've been putting out a non-stop flow of old never before released in hd stuff. I've picked up The Funhouse, Terror Train, and Halloween 3 on blu ray thanks to them. They're releasing They Live, Prison, TerrorVision, The Video Dead, Deadly Blessings, From Beyond, The Incredible Melting Man, and a bunch of others in the near future. They announce a new movie they'll be bringing to dvd or blu ray every Friday on fb.



I don't really like many of the movies they've been releasing but I appreciate the work they're doing. It's too bad most of the movies from that era that I actually care about are owned by some major studio that will end up releasing them with no extras, shitty picture, etc if they ever even bother releasing them. So many real classics of the era are still MIA as far as bluray goes and may remain there (ex, Martin). I love the extras they put together for Halloween 2/3. I'll buy From Beyond but I can't really say I'm much of a fan of the others. They Live is a step in the right direction of getting better rights, though - that's a pretty well-known movie by 80s horror/sci-fi standards.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 1, 2012)

jsl2h90 said:


> I've picked up Halloween 3 on blu ray.




What the hell for?


----------



## Bloodbath Salt (Nov 1, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> The Thing is probably my favourite. Brilliant film.



The best horror movie ever. Troll scared the hell outta me when I was 6. The reason why midgets creep my out still.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 1, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> What the hell for?



It's bad, but it's bad in a really fun way. It's infinitely preferable to Halloweens IV-VIII, that's for sure. The plot is so insane and the acting is so over the top. I've watched it several times and it's always fun to show people. Head crushing robots, stonehenge, laser-embedded halloween masks turning kids into a pile of poisonous insects and snakes, the most annoying song in movie history, CLASSIC STUFF.

And it's so famously bad that I got a huge kick out of the documentaries on it, since the movie's old enough that they'll actually be honest in them instead of when you look at the documentaries on something like say Alien Resurrection where it's a recent enough movie that no one dares say anything acknowledging the fact it was a flop that was almost universally panned and thus there's no entertainment or educational value. 



Stop it stop it stop it stop it STOP IT STOP IT STOP ITTTTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah, I gotta admit I get a good laugh out of it when it's inevitably on TV every October. Can't imagine wanting to own it on bluray though, haha.


----------

